# Social circle ace  archery indoor range



## BOW DOC (Jan 21, 2015)

Social circle ace archery range is starting wensday night adult joad classes from 7:30-9:00. Open tournaments on tuesday nights at 7:00 and starting our first 6 week indoor league on february 5th. Shooting every thursday night.our saturday youth joad classes are getting bigger each week. For info check out our social circle ace home center facebook page or call (770)784-3354

6 WEEK LEAGUE STARTING FEB 5TH.
$12.00 ENTRY FEE
$2.00 PER SHOOTER GOES TO THE HIGH OVERALL SHOOTER AT THE END OF 6 WEEKS BEFORE HANDICAP.
$5.00 PER SHOOTER GOES TO THE POT FOR THE PAYOUT FOR 1-3RD PLACE AT THE END OF THE 6 WEEK LEAGUE AFTER HANDICAP.


----------



## BlackEagle (Jan 21, 2015)

This sounds like a good time....

Im off on tuesdays!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 21, 2015)

BlackEagle said:


> This sounds like a good time....
> 
> Im off on tuesdays!



It is! Wish I were off earlier than 7pm


----------



## BlackEagle (Jan 21, 2015)

alligood729 said:


> It is! Wish I were off earlier than 7pm



I'll wait on ya!


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 22, 2015)

we'll see ya'll tonight.  Looking forward to the league


----------



## tbrown913 (Jan 23, 2015)

if only yall could make some every other week league shoots for those of us that work rotating days!  I work every other monday and tuesday, so i cant make an every week shoot!


----------



## BOW DOC (Feb 9, 2015)

If you cant make it on thursday nights you can make up your score on tuesday night in our open shoot.


----------



## BOW DOC (Feb 9, 2015)

This thursday will be our secound week of our 6 week league. If you did not make it last thursday you can shoot a make up round on tuesday night.


----------



## BOW DOC (Feb 9, 2015)

Scores from our 1st night 


scotty rhodes 294-20
zach hahn  293-16
hunter thomas  293-15
haven mcowen  291-12
curtis broadnax  287-10
dustin kerbow  277-6
jack weesner 275-4
allen miller  275-4

this will be a handicap league so scores will equal out. 

$12 entry fee, $2 each week goes to the pot for the high overall total score shooter before handicap.

$5 per shooter goes to the pot to pay out 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place shooters after handicap at the end of the 6 week league.


----------



## BlackEagle (Feb 9, 2015)

What time does practice start for the open shoot on Tuesdays?


----------



## BOW DOC (Feb 10, 2015)

Practice starts at 6 scoring starts at 7. If you missed the first week you can make up your score tonight.


----------



## BOW DOC (Feb 11, 2015)

This Thursday is our second week of the league, if you missed the first week you can still make it up this Thursday. Practice @ 6:00 scoring starts @7:00


----------

